# Netcontend Ltd



## Kama (13 Juni 2007)

Ich habe mich bei Kochrezepte-server eingeloggt und mich angeblich kostenlos registrieren lassen. Dummerweise habe ich durch mangelnde Erfahrung ein www. vor meine Adresse geschrieben und somit habe ich nie einen Aktivierungslink bekommen. nun soll ich 68,82 bezahlen wobei schon ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt wurde. Doch es ist ja nie ein entgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen. Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten. Muss ich das Geld bezahlen? Oder kann ich mich degegen wehren.


----------



## conair2004 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Netcontend Ltd*

[ edit] 

Alle Fragen werden hier beantwortet: [[ edit]


----------

